# BCS perfekt = FR passé composé?



## Orlin

Zdravo svima! Ja ne poznajem aktivno francuski, ali koliko ja znam, oba pomenuta vremena se koriste kao "skoro univerzalne" za prošle radnje (gotovo ne sumnjam za BCS, u francuski nisam dovoljno upućen da znam koliko sam u pravu), uz to im je morfološka struktura mnogo slična. Iako sam svestan da ne postoji 100% ekvivalentnosti gramatičkih fenomena u različitim jezicima, pitam da li to što sam postavio u naslov teme barem u osnovnom pravilno. Ako nije, molim vas da kažete u čemu se upotreba ovih vremena ne poklapa.
Hvala unapred!


----------



## iobyo

_Passé composé_ je vreme specifično za francuski jezik. Dakle, po  definiciji, ono doista nema ekvivalent u bilo kojem drugom jeziku. Jesu najupotrebljavanija prošla vremena u oba jezika, i pretpostavljam da  bi odgovarali jedno drugome u prevodu; međutim, to je nešto kao reći da  bugarski aorist odgovara perfektu u BCS. _Passé composé_ takođe ima mnogo 'konotacija' koje perfekat nema.


----------



## DenisBiH

> uz to im je morfološka struktura mnogo slična.


Je li?

Oba su složena vremena, no šta imaju osim toga zajedničkog? Francuski mi nije jača strana, no koliko vidim koriste se za tvorbu PC-a većinom oblici glagola "avoir"_ imati_, a tek u nekim slučajevima oblici glagola  "être"_ biti_. Kod nas je to isključivo _biti_.

Osim toga, ako se ne varam njihov particip prošli, kojeg se koristi u konstrukciji ovog vremena, sam za sebe značenjem direktnije odgovara našem glagolskom pridjevu trpnom, a ne glagolskom pridjevu radnom od kojeg se tvori perfekt.

Uzimajući primjere sa Wikipedije:

J'ai vu - Ja imam viđen(o)  - Ja sam vidio 
Tu as parlé  - Ti imaš govoren(o)  - Ti si govorio 
Le garçon est sorti  - Dječak je izađen  - Dječak je izašao 

​


----------



## Orlin

iobyo said:


> ;međutim, to je nešto kao reći da bugarski aorist odgovara perfektu u BCS.


Ja bih rekao da u stvari i bugarski aorist i bugarski perfekt odgovaraju BCS perfektu u zavisnosti od konteksta (osim u nekim relativno retkim slučajima u kojima se koristi aorist i u bugarskom i u BCS).



DenisBiH said:


> Je li?
> 
> Oba su složena vremena, no šta imaju osim toga zajedničkog? Francuski mi nije jača strana, no koliko vidim koriste se za tvorbu PC-a većinom oblici glagola "avoir"_ imati_, a tek u nekim slučajevima oblici glagola "être"_ biti_. Kod nas je to isključivo _biti_.
> 
> Osim toga, ako se ne varam njihov particip prošli, kojeg se koristi u konstrukciji ovog vremena, sam za sebe značenjem direktnije odgovara našem glagolskom pridjevu trpnom, a ne glagolskom pridjevu radnom od kojeg se tvori perfekt.
> 
> Uzimajući primjere sa Wikipedije:
> 
> J'ai vu - Ja imam viđen(o)  - Ja sam vidio
> Tu as parlé - Ti imaš govoren(o)  - Ti si govorio
> Le garçon est sorti - Dječak je izađen  - Dječak je izašao ​


Ne osporavam da je tvrdnja o sličnosti morfologije jako uslovna i izneo sam je samo da bih podržao analogiju ukoliko je to moguće. Koliko ja znam, prošli participi u romanskim jezicima mogu da budu i aktivni i pasivni u zavisnosti od konteksta, nema morfološke distinkcije radnost/trpnost.


----------



## Diaspora

To vam je relativno, zavisi s kojeg kuta čovjek gleda. U smislu značenja možete koristiti FR passé composé u istom smislu kao Srpskohrvatski perfekt. Passé composé i perfekt su bili slični Engleskom Present Perfect ali naravno kao što znate poprimili su položaj općeg prošlog vremena. Razlika je u gradnji, u Srpskohrvatskom prati se oblik biti+prošlog participa, a Francuski biti+prezent particip, barem tako mislim. 

Ne služim se Francuskim ali koliko znam Passé simple je rijeđi nego njegov rođak Srpskohrvatski aorist. Na primjer, ne biste nikada čuli Passé simple na popularnoj TV komediji, dok ja redovno čujem Aorist na Bosanskim TV komedijama kao Lud, Zbunjen, Normalan.

Što se tiče ostalih Romanskih jezika samo poznajem Španski, u njemu se gradi Perfekt sličnom kombinacijom glagola imati+prezent particip, na primjer He hablado. Ali važno je pamtiti da u Španskom se Perfecto (Perfekt) i Preterito (opće prošlo vrijeme) obavezno razlikuju u svakodnevnom govoru kao u Engleskom i Bugarskom a ne u Francuskom i Srpskohrvatskom.


----------



## DenisBiH

Orlin said:


> Koliko ja znam, prošli participi u romanskim jezicima mogu da budu i aktivni i pasivni u zavisnosti od konteksta, nema morfološke distinkcije radnost/trpnost.




Hm, mogu li se pravilno naši glagolski pridjev radni i trpni uopće zvati *participima*? Koliko vidim u ovom članku, participima se izgleda nazivaju naši glagolski prilozi sadašnji i prošli. Ja lično uvijek koristim domaću terminologiju za ovo četvero, tako da možda neko drugi bolje zna.

Znam da si ti particip koristio za romanske jezike u ovom tekstu koji citiram, ali ne bi bilo loše da razjasnimo ovo malo.


----------



## Arath

Сада учим француски. Jа лично не мислим да се може стивити знак jеднакости између ових двеjу времена, иако су веома слична - оба у различитоj мери  се користе као универзално прошло време, али на француском постоjе jош друга времена, коjа исто имаjу широку употребу, док jе српскохрватски перфект скоро jединствено прошло време.

Прво, на француском имамо - *imparfait de l'indicatif*, коjе се користи потпуно редовно у свакодневном говору:

*Quand j'étais jeune, j'habitais à Paris.*

На српскохрватском ова исто така би се превело перфектом зато што се имперфект апсолутно не користи у свакодневном говору:

*Кад сам био млад, живио сам у Паризу. (Кад бијах млад, живљах у Паризу.)*

Друго, *passé simple* има доста силну употребу у писаном  француском jезику. На пример у прози се оно користи редовно уместо *passé composé*, осим речи карактера. Исто така *passé simple* се може случаjно чути у вестима на телевизиjи.  Колико знам, на српскохрватском у таквим случајевима  се користи  само перфект.

Осим  тога, ако je информациja из постова овог форума точна, српскохрватски аорист носи неке конотациjе, коjе не постоjе код френског* passé simple*. Он jе разговорна форма, придаjе изразу комичност или емоционалну интензивност и чак се асоцира на провинциjално порекло. Passé simple придаjе изразу официjалност.


----------



## Orlin

DenisBiH said:


> Hm, mogu li se pravilno naši glagolski pridjev radni i trpni uopće zvati *participima*? Koliko vidim u ovom članku, participima se izgleda nazivaju naši glagolski prilozi sadašnji i prošli. Ja lično uvijek koristim domaću terminologiju za ovo četvero, tako da možda neko drugi bolje zna.
> 
> Znam da si ti particip koristio za romanske jezike u ovom tekstu koji citiram, ali ne bi bilo loše da razjasnimo ovo malo.


Po HJP je particip u značenju _i glagolskog prideva i glagolskog priloga_ s time da je primarno "latinsko" značenje glagolski oblik *pridevske* funkcije - koliko ja znam, mnogi jezici koriste taj termin posebno u "latinskom" značenju (recimo romanski jezici, engleski, nemački) ili su stvoreni kalkovi iz latinskog (npr. u bugarskom i ruskom _причастие_).
Nemam aktivno znanje nijednog romanskog jezika, ali, ako se ne varam, glagolski oblik u pitanju, koji se koristi atributivno ili za građenje složenog perfekta ili pasiva, zove se: _FR participe passé, IT participio passato, SP participio pasado, PT particípio passado._


----------



## Orlin

Diaspora said:


> To vam je relativno, zavisi s kojeg kuta čovjek gleda. U smislu značenja možete koristiti FR passé composé u istom smislu kao Srpskohrvatski perfekt. Passé composé i perfekt su bili slični Engleskom Present Perfect ali naravno kao što znate poprimili su položaj općeg prošlog vremena. Razlika je u gradnji, u Srpskohrvatskom prati se oblik biti+prošlog participa, a Francuski biti+prezent particip, barem tako mislim.
> 
> Ne služim se Francuskim ali koliko znam Passé simple je rijeđi nego njegov rođak Srpskohrvatski aorist. Na primjer, ne biste nikada čuli Passé simple na popularnoj TV komediji, dok ja redovno čujem Aorist na Bosanskim TV komedijama kao Lud, Zbunjen, Normalan.
> 
> Što se tiče ostalih Romanskih jezika samo poznajem Španski, u njemu se gradi Perfekt sličnom kombinacijom glagola imati+prezent particip, na primjer He hablado. Ali važno je pamtiti da u Španskom se Perfecto (Perfekt) i Preterito (opće prošlo vrijeme) obavezno razlikuju u svakodnevnom govoru kao u Engleskom i Bugarskom a ne u Francuskom i Srpskohrvatskom.


 



Arath said:


> Сада учим француски. Jа лично не мислим да се може стивити знак jеднакости између ових двеjу времена, иако су веома слична - оба у различитоj мери се користе као универзално прошло време, али на француском постоjе jош друга времена, коjа исто имаjу широку употребу, док jе српскохрватски перфект скоро jединствено прошло време.
> 
> Прво, на француском имамо - *imparfait de l'indicatif*, коjе се користи потпуно редовно у свакодневном говору:
> 
> *Quand j'étais jeune, j'habitais à Paris.*
> 
> На српскохрватском ова исто така би се превело перфектом зато што се имперфект апсолутно не користи у свакодневном говору:
> 
> *Кад сам био млад, живио сам у Паризу. (Кад бијах млад, живљах у Паризу.)*
> 
> Друго, *passé simple* има доста силну употребу у писаном француском jезику. На пример у прози се оно користи редовно уместо *passé composé*, осим речи карактера. Исто така *passé simple* се може случаjно чути у вестима на телевизиjи. Колико знам, на српскохрватском у таквим случајевима се користи само перфект.
> 
> Осим тога, ако je информациja из постова овог форума точна, српскохрватски аорист носи неке конотациjе, коjе не постоjе код френског* passé simple*. Он jе разговорна форма, придаjе изразу комичност или емоционалну интензивност и чак се асоцира на провинциjално порекло. Passé simple придаjе изразу официjалност.


 
Dakle je FR passé composé "manje univerzalno" nego BCS perfekt pošto u BCS perfekt "skoro nema konkurencije" u savremenom jeziku, što ne važi za FR passé composé?


----------



## Sane Helle

Sto se tiče termina, mi Francuzi zovemo "participe passé" i glagoslki pridjev radni i glagoslki pridjev trpni.
J'ai *vu *= *Vidio *sam
Je suis *vu *= *Viđen *sam

No, na francuskom nemamo aspekte, tako da koristimo "passé composé" i "imparfait" otprilike kao vi koristite svršen i nesvršen vid (naravno nije tako jednostavno). Slično je razlici između "simple past" i "past continuous"...
Je mangeais une pomme (imparfait) = Jeo sam jabuku / I was eating an apple
J'ai mangé une pomme (passé composé) = Pojeo sam jabuku / I ate an apple
U prozi koristimo "passé simple", što je gotovo isključivo književno, umjesto "passé composé".


----------



## Orlin

Sane Helle said:


> U prozi koristimo "passé simple", što je gotovo isključivo književno, umjesto "passé composé".


U vezi s ovim, pošto praktički nisam čitao BCS književnost, hteo bih da pitam koja prošla vremena se koriste u BCS prozi: (skoro) iskjučivo perfekt ili i...?


----------



## Istriano

Orlin said:


> Ne osporavam da je tvrdnja o sličnosti morfologije jako uslovna i izneo sam je samo da bih podržao analogiju ukoliko je to moguće. Koliko ja znam, prošli participi u romanskim jezicima mogu da budu i aktivni i pasivni u zavisnosti od konteksta, nema morfološke distinkcije radnost/trpnost.


Bas tako.

_Sono nato nel 1985 = Rodio sam se 1985._ (perfekt)  I was born in 1985.
_Vengo nato = Radjam se._ (prezent)  I am (being) born.

As you can see the morphological difference is minimal: _Sono nato_ (perfect indicative) ~ _Vengo nato_ (present passive), but syntactic difference is drastic.


----------



## olaszinho

*Vengo nato = Radjam se. (prezent) I am (being) born.*

Vengo nato?? What  language is this?


----------



## Istriano

Klingon 



> Spesso il genio _viene nato_ da parenti che non sanno niente nel campo in cui il figlio mostra talenti geniali.


http://www.riflessioni.it/forum/spiritualita/2424-la-religione-della-ragione-8.html


----------



## natasha2000

Diaspora said:


> To vam je relativno, zavisi s kojeg kuta čovjek gleda. U smislu značenja možete koristiti FR passé composé u istom smislu kao Srpskohrvatski perfekt. Passé composé i perfekt su bili slični Engleskom Present Perfect ali naravno kao što znate poprimili su položaj općeg prošlog vremena. Razlika je u gradnji, u Srpskohrvatskom prati se oblik biti+prošlog participa, a Francuski biti+prezent particip, barem tako mislim.
> 
> Ne služim se Francuskim ali koliko znam Passé simple je rijeđi nego njegov rođak Srpskohrvatski aorist. Na primjer, ne biste nikada čuli Passé simple na popularnoj TV komediji, dok ja redovno čujem Aorist na Bosanskim TV komedijama kao Lud, Zbunjen, Normalan.
> 
> Što se tiče ostalih Romanskih jezika samo poznajem Španski, u njemu se gradi Perfekt sličnom kombinacijom glagola imati+prezent particip, na primjer He hablado. Ali važno je pamtiti da u Španskom se Perfecto (Perfekt) i Preterito (opće prošlo vrijeme) obavezno razlikuju u svakodnevnom govoru kao u Engleskom i Bugarskom a ne u Francuskom i Srpskohrvatskom.



Jedan off topic, ali bitan, pošto ovde ima ljudi kojima BCS nije maternji jezik: imena jezika pišu se MALIM slovom: srpski, španski, francuski, nemački itd. Takođe pridevi na -ski, -čki, malim slovom (romanski).

Aorist (takođe MALIM slovom imena glagolskih vremena) se ne koristi, barem ne u srpskom, u uobičajenom govoru, osim u nekim uzvicima, i uvek ide uz emotivnu notu iznenađenja, prisnosti i sl. Inače se u srpskom u normalnom svakodnevnom govoru i pisanju koristi gotovo isključivo perfekat. Ne znam da li sam dobro razumela, ali lud, zbunjen i normalan nisu glagoli, nego pridevi. I takođe se pišu uvek MALIM slovom (osim ako nisu na početku rečenice).

Što se tiče sličnosti u gradnji perfektnih vremena između jezika, da, u BCS pomoćni glagol je BITI, dok je u većini drugih jezika IMATI, ali to ne znači da nisu slični: naime, bitna stvar je u tome da se perfektna vremena prave od nekog pomoćnog glagola i participa prošlog. Osim toga, govorimo takođe i o jezicima koji pripadaju različitim indoevropskim grupama, tako da se ne može ni očekivati da budu 100% isti, ali sličnost svakako postoji.

Što se engleskog i španskog tiče (jezici koje govorim poprilično dobro), i jedan i drugi imaju dve varijante u upotrebi perfekta i aorista. Naime, dok se u Španiji i Velikoj Britaniji (kao i Australiji, ako se ne varam, jer oni su strukturalno sličniji BrE nego AmE), postoji aktivna upotreba perfekta i postoji jasna razlika između upotrebe Present Perfect/Perfecto Compuesto i Past Simple/Perfecto Simple o Indefinidom na američkom kontinentu, to razlikovanje u upotrebi i nije toliko izdiferencirano, već se proprilično često koristi aorist (Past Simple/Perfecto Simple o Indefinido) umesto perfekta (Present Perfect/Perfecto Compuesto). U mnogim slučajima kad bi npr. Španac ili Englez upotrebio perfekat, Hispanoamerikanac ili Amerikanac koristi aorist, tj. prosto prošlo vreme.


----------



## olaszinho

*Klingon *

*Quote:*
*Spesso il genio viene nato da parenti che non sanno niente nel campo in cui il figlio mostra talenti geniali. *
*http://www.riflessioni.it/forum/spir...ragione-8.html*

I am Italian but I have never heard nor read verb forms like this with the verb "nascere".


----------



## natasha2000

Хм, било би лепо да нам вас двојица одгонетнете тајну линковања ка другом форуму, па да се и ми мало смејемо...


----------

